# Dado jig



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm making a router table cabinet with dadoes and I have never done this before and I had a question. I do not have a dado blade for my table saw and I really don't have the money to buy one right now. So is it easier to cut dadoes on a table saw with a single blade or make jig for my router to cut dadoes. I found a video on you tube about a dado jig and it looks easy but I have never done this before. Any thoughts?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Router jig will be faster if you have a bunch of dados.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

Definitely a dado jig for your router. I didn't have guide bushings or a table saw to accept a dado stack, so I built a sled. I've upgraded table saws, but will keep the jig for some applications, it worked well.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll add that you CAN just use a straight edge and run the router along it. I just wanted something more dummy-proof. Clamp down my sled to the work piece and the dado can not be crooked.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jdjohnson2009 said:


> I'm making a router table cabinet with dadoes and I have never done this before and I had a question. I do not have a dado blade for my table saw and I really don't have the money to buy one right now. So is it easier to cut dadoes on a table saw with a single blade or make jig for my router to cut dadoes. I found a video on you tube about a dado jig and it looks easy but I have never done this before. Any thoughts?


Definitely the router jig. I have plans for an exact fit jig. You can adjust the jig for the thickness of the stock that is to fit in the dado and it is also a zero offset so you just set it up and clamp it along the line. PM me with your email address and I'll send you a copy. :smile:


----------



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

jschaben said:


> Definitely the router jig. I have plans for an exact fit jig. You can adjust the jig for the thickness of the stock that is to fit in the dado and it is also a zero offset so you just set it up and clamp it along the line. PM me with your email address and I'll send you a copy. :smile:


I sent you a PM


----------



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

So if I use the router jig what kind of router bit do I use. Is it just a straight bit or something special.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

jdjohnson2009 said:


> So if I use the router jig what kind of router bit do I use. Is it just a straight bit or something special.


A flush trim bit like this one. One that has the bearing on the upper part of the shaft so it can ride along your router jig.

Make shallow cuts until you eventualy reach the depth you require.

Note: A router sled that is adjustable will make your life much easier to get good fits for your material.

This guy -> http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/exact-width-dado-jig/

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

I use a 1/2" spiral bit with this one. It's sized to a specific router and doesn't use a bushing so I can get very good dust collection. Exact width and self clamping. I think it was from Shopnotes.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Spirals are the way to go, there are up-cuts and down-cuts, for slots you want the spirial orientated to pull the waste out of the slot.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Spirals are the way to go, there are up-cuts and down-cuts, for slots you want the spiral orientated to pull the waste out of the slot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I came up with a simple jig you can make. It uses the router base, and a straight faced bit.
http://woodworkstuff.net/CabManRteDadoJig.html








 








.


----------

